# Do you feel bad for JT?



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

James busted his ass for this fight. Look how upset he is here. JT won this fight. Who with me on boycotting Elite XC?

Fixed MMA fights,unreal.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I am, he really was winning that fight and then he got robbed by the ref so that EliteXC could continue exploiting its cashcow. Disgusting, I'm not watching EliteXC ever again.

Edit: Except when JT fights because I love him and Kimbo's next fight because I want to see him get his ass beaten.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

kimbo beat him fair and square quit whining.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

Future_Fighter said:


> kimbo beat him fair and square quit whining.


:confused03:


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

You have to admit, he has some messed up looking eyes. Every punch he took he looked like he'd been knocked out even though he obviously wasn't and kept on fighting. I am not defending the ref or EliteXC at all as I think it was one of the most shamefull shows in history, but it would be hard to be a ref and call a JT bought because the whole "watching the fighters eyes" thing doesn't work with him.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Future_Fighter said:


> kimbo beat him fair and square quit whining.


I don't think it's whining and the announcers at the event called the end of the fight "questionable".

I tend to agree with them.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I do feel bad for J.T., he got *ROBBED*.

How can you seriously explain a TKO?

He was defending himself.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kimbo won try reading through the multiple other threads before starting another one with the same idea as the rest of you babies. The fight is over the ref stopped the fight to prevent further injury to a man who was not intelligently defending himself. Thompson was catching shot after shot to the jaw and side of the head that were rocking him. If you want to pull the elbow BS again this is all I'm going to say a ref will not stop the fight when someone is throwing the weakest looking elbows ever, just as they wont stop a fight if you have mount and are throwing little baby punches. 

Complain all you want the simple fact is you are wrong. 

Boycott elite xc all you want because I doubt you pay for their PPV's and merchandise anyways that's like me boycotting Mcdonalds when I don't even eat there.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Why is everyone hating on Kimbo?
The only time JT had a chance to win was the end of round 2 when he was throwing those ***** taps on Kimbo wich did no damage.
And every time i seen JT standing he got destroyed with punches ,ur lucky his ear poped couse Kimbo would of continued that flurry wich connected with every hit.Like its Kimbos fault that JT's ear poped, shut the **** up already with the bitching.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

Lotus said:


> kimbo won try reading through the multiple other threads before starting another one with the same idea as the rest of you babies. The fight is over the ref stopped the fight to prevent further injury to a man who was not intelligently defending himself. Thompson was catching shot after shot to the jaw and side of the head that were rocking him. If you want to pull the elbow BS again this is all I'm going to say a ref will not stop the fight when someone is throwing the weakest looking elbows ever, just as they wont stop a fight if you have mount and are throwing little baby punches.
> 
> Complain all you want the simple fact is you are wrong.
> 
> Boycott elite xc all you want because I doubt you pay for their PPV's and merchandise anyways that's like me boycotting Mcdonalds when I don't even eat there.


JT took every punch Kimbo threw and didn't get KO'ed. There was no need to stop the fight. Look on other forums, I'm not wrong. The fight was fixed.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Lotus said:


> kimbo won try reading through the multiple other threads before starting another one with the same idea as the rest of you babies. The fight is over the ref stopped the fight to prevent further injury to a man who was not intelligently defending himself. Thompson was catching shot after shot to the jaw and side of the head that were rocking him. If you want to pull the elbow BS again this is all I'm going to say a ref will not stop the fight when someone is throwing the weakest looking elbows ever, just as they wont stop a fight if you have mount and are throwing little baby punches.
> 
> Complain all you want the simple fact is you are wrong.
> 
> Boycott elite xc all you want because I doubt you pay for their PPV's and merchandise anyways that's like me boycotting Mcdonalds when I don't even eat there.



WTF he was not defending himself? As soon as KImbo connected a few hits the ref stopped the fight because it was obvious that Kimbo would have lost a decision. JT was rocked too in the 2nd fight and ended up on top and raining elbows on Kimbo, so next time you call us babies try having solid arguments, moron. Even the commentators said it was a controversial stoppage.

Edit: When I said 2nd fight I meant 2nd round.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I do feel bad for J.T., he got *ROBBED*.
> 
> How can you seriously explain a TKO?
> 
> He was defending himself.


huh? no he wasnt. He was take ******* sick punches and looked done.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> huh? no he wasnt. He was take ******* sick punches and looked done.


No, he wasn't, he was rocked like in the 2nd round and he ended up dominating that round, you don't stop a fight because a fighter is wobbly.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> huh? no he wasnt. He was take ******* sick punches and looked done.



He was punishing Kimbo for 2 minutes and Kimbo was not defending himself. J.T. won that fight.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyros said:


> WTF he was not defending himself? As soon as KImbo connected a few hits the ref stopped the fight because it was obvious that Kimbo would have lost a decision. JT was rocked too in the 2nd fight and ended up on top and raining elbows on Kimbo, so next time you call us babies try having solid arguments, moron. Even the commentators said it was a controversial stoppage.


They showed the replay. I think they said he hit him with 8 unanswered savage punches.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> They showed the replay. I think they said he hit him with 8 unanswered savage punches.


Then you are wrong, it's more like 3 or 4 hits. And JT wasn't out, and as I said the same happened in the 2nd round and JT ended up on top raining elbows on Kimbo's ugly mug.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

The stupidity in this thread is truly astounding as is the rest of the carbon copy ones. Kimbo took no damage on the bottom so you can't stop a fight that way, however kimbo threw bombs that rocked thompson big time regardless if he was still standing or not he could not defend those shots he wasn't knocked out nor was he dazed THE REF stopped the fight to prevent further damage to james whats so wrong with that? 

yes it may have been controversial (which means questionable not fixed) but there are hundreds of fights that are controversial how about the cabbage and arlovski fight there was a hell of a lot of questions about that one. Shit happens it's over and done with kimbo won woopty fuckin doo get your panties out of a knot and move on.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> They showed the replay. I think they said he hit him with 8 unanswered savage punches.


8 unanswerd punches? 

How many of J.T. punches were unanswered?


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

[quot]You have to admit, he has some messed up looking eyes. [/quote]

Yeah because he was tired! What was Kimbo doing at that time? He was lying on his back to get his breath back!

JT didnt even drop what a rigged stoppage


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

J.P. said:


> He was punishing Kimbo for 2 minutes and Kimbo was not defending himself. J.T. won that fight.


Like i have said if i could take them so could he. The punches on the TKO i couldnt have. Put your self in that fight. If a guy is landing weak punches with no damage on you would you want the fight to stop? Then think on the other hand. If you get hit with 8 unanswered savage punches with no sign of defending yourself. Could you really say you could still fight? Knowing Kimbo isnt going to stop. 

i still hate Kimbo


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

J.P. said:


> 8 unanswerd punches?
> 
> How many of J.T. punches were unanswered?


see other post


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Like i have said if i could take them so could he. The punches on the TKO i couldnt have. Put your self in that fight. If a guy is landing weak punches with no damage on you would you want the fight to stop? Then think on the other hand. If you get hit with 8 unanswered savage punches with no sign of defending yourself. Could you really say you could still fight? Knowing Kimbo isnt going to stop.
> 
> i still hate Kimbo



How do you know they did no damage? Were you feeling what Kimbo was? Penn-Hughes was stopped the same way and it is freaking BJ, not a tomato can like Kimbo.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyros said:


> Then you are wrong, it's more like 3 or 4 hits. And JT wasn't out, and as I said the same happened in the 2nd round and JT ended up on top raining elbows on Kimbo's ugly mug.


i said THEY said 8 not me.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

how do you know they did any damage were you in the cage?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Lotus said:


> how do you know they did any damage were you in the cage?


No, that's why I didn't say the fight should have stopped then (although you can make a case for it, because Kimbo was not defending himself) but the stoppage when JT was still standing and defending himself is BS.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyros said:


> How do you know they did no damage? Were you feeling what Kimbo was? Penn-Hughes was stopped the same way and it is freaking BJ, not a tomato can like Kimbo.


dude all you have to do is look. plus he was getting a hand free to defend.

edit- i train in MMA, and i have taken worse from the ground


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> He was punishing Kimbo for 2 minutes and Kimbo was not defending himself. J.T. won that fight.


I wouldn't call what he was doing as punishing. Those elbows had really nothing on them - if he could have just unleashed 3-4 at full strength then I would agree with that it should have been stopped (and I kept waiting for it to happen) but really it was LNP in a very dominate position. I was surprised at the stoppage though by the ref, even though 1-2 two more punches by Kimbo probably would have put JT down


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ye i really feel sorry for jt 

he got robbed man he wouldev won UD or at least split


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

It was an early stoppage but it was nowhere near the worst stoppage I've seen. 

Kimbo rocked him pretty bad with that uppercut and it did look like he was out on on his feet for a second, If kimbo hit him with another big one he would of been out for sure. but i think JT would of tried a take down to try and recover.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> dude all you have to do is look. plus he was getting a hand free to defend.


Yeah that's why he struggled to get up to his feet at the end of the 2nd, because they were doing no damage :confused02:.

Edit: I have just rewatched the fight (well only the 3rd round lol) and he got hit by 5 punches, but he was not out, he threw a punch of his own and got out of the way from Kimbo's punches, he was defending himself, it was a BS stoppage.


----------



## googly (May 27, 2007)

he looked more gaassed than anything


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its just that Thompson had that lost look on his face but I think that the Ref forgot he had that stupid lost look before the fight even started.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think its just that Thompson had that lost look on his face but I think that the Ref forgot he had that stupid lost look before the fight even started.


Lol yeah, he always has his eyes looking in different directions. When the ref stopped the fight he had a serial killer look though.

At whoever neg repped me, at least be a man like Lotus and leave your name you p*ssy.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyros said:


> Yeah that's why he struggled to get up to his feet at the end of the 2nd, because they were doing no damage :confused02:.
> 
> Edit: I have just rewatched the fight (well only the 3rd round lol) and he got hit by 5 punches, but he was not out, he threw a punch of his own and got out of the way from Kimbo's punches, he was defending himself, it was a BS stoppage.


i dont know looked like he ran out of gas to me.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont know looked like he ran out of gas to me.


They were both out of gas, you don't stop a fight because the fighters run out of gas lol. 

Edit: Nevermind I thought you were talking about JT, sorry.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't call the fight "fixed" but definitely a BS stoppage. Thompson was in no more trouble at the point they stopped the fight than he was the other 5+ times he got wobbled in that fight.

I think the ear exploding spooked the ref compounded with the fact that Thompson looked wobbly (again). Bad stop, though. They should have at least let the guy fall on his ass before they add another TKO to his record.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I wouldn't call the fight "fixed" but definitely a BS stoppage. Thompson was in no more trouble at the point they stopped the fight than he was the other 5+ times he got wobbled in that fight.
> 
> I think the ear exploding spooked the ref compounded with the fact that Thompson looked wobbly (again). Bad stop, though. They should have at least let the guy fall on his ass before they add another TKO to his record.


I don't know WTF was JT thinking going into the fight with his ear like that, it was gross.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyros said:


> I don't know WTF was JT thinking going into the fight with his ear like that, it was gross.


Agreed, but a busted ear is no reason to stop a fight.

Other than looking gross and hurting like a bitch when it popped, I don't see why Thompson should have been worried about it in the first place.

People's cauliflouer (sp?) ears bust open during fights all the time. Maybe not as dramatically as JT's last night, but still.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Agreed, but a busted ear is no reason to stop a fight.
> 
> Other than looking gross and hurting like a bitch when it popped, I don't see why Thompson should have been worried about it in the first place.
> 
> People's cauliflouer (sp?) ears bust open during fights all the time. Maybe not as dramatically as JT's last night, but still.


Yeah, I know it was not a reason to stop the fight but still wow, I lol'd when the commentator called it "an alien lifeform".


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

As for neg repping, I think that should be removed.... just because you disagree with someone doesn't mean you automatically neg rep. If the post is good, positive rep, if it isn't... ignore the poster and move on or counter their post. I can't call that Kimbo fight either way, they both looked like cans. Neither should have won. Thompsons elbows didn't look that damaging and Kimbos punches at the end of the fight didn't look as if they had much mustard on them either, even if there were several unanswered. As for this fight, I think it's futile to argue it. Let's just all agree to disagree and get back to the Lawler/Smith fight.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Pyros said:


> I don't know WTF was JT thinking going into the fight with his ear like that, it was gross.


Dude..... I mean it flopped around like a running beagle. It practically folded over itself, soooo sickening.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> I wouldn't call what he was doing as punishing. Those elbows had really nothing on them - if he could have just unleashed 3-4 at full strength then I would agree with that it should have been stopped (and I kept waiting for it to happen) but really it was LNP in a very dominate position. I was surprised at the stoppage though by the ref, even though 1-2 two more punches by Kimbo probably would have put JT down


I hear your arguement but the bottom line comes down to this.


Kimbo was on his back for 2 minutes being struck (reguardless of the speculative power of impact) He was unable to defend himself or hit back.

The referee did not even give Kimbo a warning to be more active or even try to fight.

He wasn't fighting.

And the stoppage? 

J.T. took a couple of shots, and was active and the ref stops it?

Well than they should've stopped that Liddell/Silva fight whenever one of them connected or any other slugfest for that matter.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

If you saw the post fight conferance you can tell that James is a nice guy. I wish he won this fight because he really deserved it. Most of the fights i would quesiton his will to fight but in this fight he really gave it his all. 

WAR THOMPSON!!!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Future_Fighter said:


> kimbo beat him fair and square quit whining.


Are you serious? How does Kimbo winning because JT is bleeding by his ear make him the fair winner? Kimbo should of lost at the end of the 2nd round. EliteXC is BS and a disgrace to MMA. Im 99% sure they fixed some of the fights at this event and most probably past events aswell.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

chrisdpucci said:


> You have to admit, he has some messed up looking eyes. Every punch he took he looked like he'd been knocked out even though he obviously wasn't and kept on fighting. I am not defending the ref or EliteXC at all as I think it was one of the most shamefull shows in history, but it would be hard to be a ref and call a JT bought because the whole "watching the fighters eyes" thing doesn't work with him.


He sure does! He looks like the lights are on but no one is home!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

nvr8nf said:


> He sure does! He looks like the lights are on but no one is home!


poor guy, he does have that "duuuuhhhh" look. I hope he can get that ear fixed up properly, it needs an overhaul now.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

i think kimbo should have lost this fight but i also think that his stand-up looked very questionable. for a guy who is supposed to be this machine standing in front of you he couldnt knock out a guy with probably the most suspect chin i have seen. he is very predictable in the punches he throws and he also throws very slow he would get manhandled in the stand up by someone with good boxing. kimbo is a low level fighter with limited skill in everry aspect


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Lotus said:


> kimbo won try reading through the multiple other threads before starting another one with the same idea as the rest of you babies. The fight is over the ref stopped the fight to prevent further injury to a man who was not intelligently defending himself. Thompson was catching shot after shot to the jaw and side of the head that were rocking him. If you want to pull the elbow BS again this is all I'm going to say a ref will not stop the fight when someone is throwing the weakest looking elbows ever, just as they wont stop a fight if you have mount and are throwing little baby punches.
> 
> Complain all you want the simple fact is you are wrong.
> 
> Boycott elite xc all you want because I doubt you pay for their PPV's and merchandise anyways that's like me boycotting Mcdonalds when I don't even eat there.



haha, owned.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

No.

He had multiple opportunities to finish Kimbo and couldn't get it done.

The stoppage in my opinion was fine. He was rocked and not defending himself. If his ear was an issue the ref would have had the doctor look at it.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> He was *punishing* Kimbo for 2 minutes and Kimbo was not defending himself. J.T. won that fight.


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

zarny said:


> No.
> 
> He had multiple opportunities to finish Kimbo and couldn't get it done.
> 
> The stoppage in my opinion was fine. He was rocked and not defending himself. If his ear was an issue the ref would have had the doctor look at it.


The stoppage was because of the ear (watch the post-fight conference) so get your facts straight. A ref doesn't have authority to stop the fight because of a cut without consulting with the doctor first. And JT was defending himself.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ralphbenjamin said:


> HAHAHAHA.


Quite the deep thinker are you?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes I feel bad for JT. He definitely deserved to win that fight. Poor guy


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

was just funny, how can you call that punishment? he should have just tried and smother him, was using energy he didnt have to do nothing at all


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That fight should've been stopped when Thompson had Kimbo pinned up against the cage and was reigning down elbows.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> That fight should've been stopped when Thompson had Kimbo pinned up against the cage and was reigning down elbows.


Thanks for talking some sense into this thread.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I think Thompson was robbed, but I don't feel bad for him. Don't take a fight against Shaw's favorite fighter to advertise.  Wonder what the scorecards would have looked like.... :confused02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Lotus said:


> a ref will not stop the fight when someone is throwing the weakest looking elbows ever,


Check out Penn vs Hughes II. Same position and throwing weak punches that weren't doing any damage and it was stopped.



> just as they wont stop a fight if you have mount and are throwing little baby punches.


Joe Lauzon and Kenny Florian on fight night in April. Kenny had Joe in the full mount but was landing very few clean shots (Joe was blocking them) and it was stopped.


The rules for a TKO stoppage aren't don't say anything about how much damage is being done; it merely states that the fight will be stopped if the fighter can't improve his position or intelligently defend himself. 

Also while they weren't knockout type shots, Kimbo was definitely shaking out the cobwebs between rounds.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes he did get robbed. But his facial expression is pretty funny. Looks drunk lol.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> Yes he did get robbed. But his facial expression is pretty funny. Looks drunk lol.


It's his normal facial expression lol. Although JT is actually smarter than he looks, watch the post-fight conference to see what I mean.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i am officially JTs fan  
dude his chin was really gooood actually !


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

dontazo said:


> i am officially JTs fan
> dude his chin was really gooood actually !


Or Kimbo's punches aren't as hard as some people thought.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

it makes you wonder what eliete xc wouldnt have done to ensure their prized posession didnt lose his undefeated status even though that was an absolute disgrae last night...you should fel bad for JT i dont blame him for hittin Mirglogatta(whatever) after that goofy bastard robbed JT...stood em up while he was poundin kimbo in the second........total disgrace:sarcastic12:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i really felt bad for JT ... i dnt even want to talk about that anymore


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

I think he was robbed but I don't think it was fixed. I think the ref was just an idiot. Just like the people who called the fight over when dude got poked in the eye which totally defeats the purpose of getting 5 mins to recover and just like in the girl fight when it ended to early.


----------



## fu510n (Jun 1, 2008)

You can't really say that JT was about to get knocked out, he was still fighting. He also had enough sense to fight with the ref after it was called. You usually aren't able to do that when you were almost knocked out.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

fu510n said:


> You can't really say that JT was about to get knocked out, he was still fighting. He also had enough sense to fight with the ref after it was called. You usually aren't able to do that when you were almost knocked out.


he also looked that way after the 1st and controlled the second so after that the benefit of the doubt has to play in, that guy was like a ref screwin up a basketball game(joey crawford) we didnt tune in to see dan mirgliogatta stop 4 fights....wtf dude let em go....very bad stoppages and very bad ref...bad all around....BAD!!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

how can you not stop the fight when a guy is raining down punches(tho not that hard but cmon)for almost a minute.. and the other guy IS NOT intelligently defending himself and NOT improving his position.. :confused03:

and then stop it when a gassed guy hit a combination that havent even knock the other guy? :confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wang has finally arrived....I can see clearly now.....raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Waddup Fool said:


> I think he was robbed but I don't think it was fixed. I think the ref was just an idiot. Just like the people who called the fight over when dude got poked in the eye which totally defeats the purpose of getting 5 mins to recover and just like in the girl fight when it ended to early.


Dan Miragliotta is usually a good ref.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Dan Miragliotta is usually a good ref.


I have to massively disagree with that comment.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Dan Miragliotta is usually a good ref.


I don't know if it was fixed (I hope not because it would be a big stain in Pro Elite's history) but maybe the refs were pressured into stoping fights before they became too bloody because it was in national TV? I mean, there were a lot of early stoppages, maybe Dan saw the ear exploding and said "That's it, I have to stop this" or something.


----------

